# Kategorie eines Exportschemas



## manuche (7. Apr 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Extension für den Extensionpunkt "org.eclipse.ui.exportWizards" implementiert. Die Funktionalität für das Exportschema ist ersteinmal egal.
Wenn ich eclipse nun mit meinem Plugin öffne und auf File -> Export gehe erscheint meine Anpassung in dem Ordner "Other"!
An welcher Stelle kann ich festlegen, in welcher Rubrik meine Anpassung erscheinen soll? z.B. soll das Exportschema im Ordner "Meine Anpassungen" oder so ähnlich erscheinen.
Kann mir da jemand von euch weiter helfen? Danke schonmal...

Gruß manuche


----------



## Beni (7. Apr 2009)

Ohne es ausprobiert zu haben:

1. Dem org.eclipse.ui.exportWizards ein neues category-Element hinzufügen.
2. Dem wizard-Element den Parameter category setzen, und zwar ist das die "id", welche du für das category-Element verwendet hast.


----------



## manuche (8. Apr 2009)

Ist org.eclipse.ui.exportWizards nicht "statisch"? Es ist ja ein Extension Point für den ich eine Extension entwickle...
Bzw was ist ein category-Element? Hast du evtl ein Beispiel?

edit: so sieht meine plugin.xml nun aus:
[HIGHLIGHT="XML"]<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<?eclipse version="3.4"?>
<plugin>
   <extension
         id="org.eclipse.ui.idexportwizard"
         name="Export Wizard Extension Point"
         point="org.eclipse.ui.exportWizards">
      <wizard
            id="de.myextensions.export"
            name="MyExport"
            class="de.myextensions.export.category.MyExportWizard">
         <description>An Export Wizard</description>
      </wizard>
      <category
            name="Test Category"
            id="de.myextensions.export.category"
      </category>
   </extension>   
</plugin>[/HIGHLIGHT]


----------



## Beni (8. Apr 2009)

Hier ein Beispiel für eine eigene Kategorie. Welche Id's die anderen Kategorien haben, findest du in der plugin.xml der anderen Plugins raus... (viel Spass beim Suchen).

[HIGHLIGHT="xml"]<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<?eclipse version="3.2"?>
<plugin>
   <extension
         point="org.eclipse.ui.exportWizards">
      <category
            id="plugin.export.category.magic"
            name="Magie">
      </category>
      <wizard
            category="plugin.export.category.magic"
            class="someclass"
            id="plugin.export.wizard"
            name="Zauberer mit Bart">
      </wizard>
   </extension>
</plugin>[/HIGHLIGHT]


----------



## manuche (8. Apr 2009)

Besten Dank!
Ganz sauber ist es zwar bei mir noch nicht, allerdings erscheint das Schema in der richtigen Kategorie!
Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe Beni!!!


----------

